# Cool little shop accessory



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

check your link. I get an error. I'm not sure what your reviewing.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the correct link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000UZ64U


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Amazon description is terrible. I think this is a little metal basket for holding pens and pencils. Guessing the magnet is for holding it to a file cabinet or drill press or whatever.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I can see how it would be handy, especially if my workbench was magnetic.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry about the link, don't know why it didn't post right. And Charles, my workbench is magnetic, but a lot of things I have are not. That why I was buying magnets. Plan to imbed them into my wooden stations so the basket will stick.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I made 4 trays to go along the sides of my worktable that are extremely useful. They are made with 1/2" plywood and the bottoms are a heavy wire mesh that allows any sawdust to fall through. Each one is 24"x 6"x 4" and is fastened to the sides of the workbench with screws. I really like them because they keep all the small tools, pencils, erasers, rulers, tape measures and numerous other items off the work table top but conveniently located.

These were very simple to make and only took about 30 minutes to make all four. I had some 1/2 ply scraps and only needed to purchase the wire mesh bottoms (Home Depot).
This was one of those *"shoulda done it sooner"* projects…and it sure keeps the clutter off of the worktable


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'm grabbing a few to go on my metal file cabinet next to the workbench. I could see them coming in handy.


----------

